# Left Sided Pain under the Ribs



## Lrb (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi everyone,It's been almost a whole year since I've been onto this site, up until a month ago and by routinely taking Peppermint oil each night I thought I had my symptoms from previous years well and trully under control.I woke one morning to the most chronic pain on my left side under the ribs, so painful I was unable to bend over to the left, the pain was sharp radiating up and over to right giving me grave concerns due to the pain being in my chest, naturally I had an appointment with my doctor and was sent to the hospital to undergo an ECG which proved to be fine, I was sent home and told to rest.I am really worried, the pain although by no means worse or the same is still there, bloating still remains a key feature to my problems, I tried Charcoal Tablets for a while, they seemed to help for a while, I tried raniditine for a while also to no avial.I was browsing the net and noticed the following, and was wondering if anybody else might want to comment or has heard of :Splenic Flexure Syndrome ?I'm really frustrated, I was diagnosed with IBS 10 years ago, and I trully thought I had my symptoms under control with Peppermint oil.


----------



## jr71 (Oct 26, 2003)

i to have been having pain under my left rib.it will be three months tommorow.it started out as throbbing pain now everyday it is a dull ache sometimes sharp.the strange thing about it is i can feel it on the right side sometimes the same place as the left.on occasion it will radiate up into my chest very painful.had all the tests done all came back normal.my gi told me it is my ibs.i have heard of the splenic flexure and i am convinced this is my problem.it semms alot of people with ibs complain of pain under there ribs.unfortunatley i have not found anything to make it feel better or go away still searching for the answer.hope this helps some.


----------



## Lrb (Apr 26, 2001)

Thanks for the reply,Yes, it seems very common for IBS sufferer's to have pain under the ribs, but I'm still baffled by it, mine also comes with upper backache and sometimes I get the odd pain in my shoulders.I read that Splenic Flexure Syndrome is the trapping of wind in the transverse colon but as per usual there's never an answer as to how to treat the condition.This damn pain comes and goes, one day I'm as right as rain the next I feel terrible.For years now I've managed the different types of conditions associated with IBS, Bloating, C and D, pain in the lower intestine etc, but this one is different I just can't shift it !!I'll try a detox and drink plenty of water, I'll keep you all posted.


----------

